# Vectorworks Seating Charts



## marcusianl (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Today I was assigned with the task of revamping, and most importantly, computerizing, the seating chart for our space. We're a public high school, and we have a scale drawing of the space which I've gotten in to Vectorworks, but when I went to insert seating objects I couldn't figure out how to number the seats. Anyone know how to do this?

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## achstechdirector (Sep 8, 2009)

I would like to know this as well


----------

